

IOS Tutorial: Creating a chat room using Parse.com - tikhon
http://attila.tumblr.com/post/21180235691/ios-tutorial-creating-a-chat-room-using-parse-com

======
ZitchDog
I've been using parse for the last 3 weeks. One thing I've discovered is that
it works very well for situations like a chat room, where the app is expected
to always be online. For apps which need offline mode, like mine does, things
start to deteriorate quickly. Object associations, for example, can't be saved
while the app is offline. This has forced me to create my own hacky UUID
method of storing and looking up object associations which I'm not
particularly happy with.

These are joys of beta, closed source software, I suppose.

~~~
lacker
Hey ZitchDog, I'm sorry to hear you are having trouble with offline mode. We
try hard to make things work offline. You probably already get this, but it
isn't like a chat room in the sense that you need an open socket. The standard
model is more like an app like Foursquare uses, where you refresh at specified
times, but we do also let you cache network operations like saving data to run
once the internet is available again.

So, unless there's something here that I don't understand, this specific case
seems like something that should work. If you 'd like us to explain in more
detail how you can get things to work, drop us a line at feedback@parse.com
and I will help get the appropriate folks involved.

~~~
ZitchDog
Note sent. Thanks!

Also, all crankiness aside, aside from this issue Parse has been very nice to
work with. I'm impressed at how easy it is to get a new project up and
running.

------
chrismealy
I can't write __block without grinding my teeth.

~~~
hobonumber1
Why?

